# Goat treats?



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

So what do you all use as treats for your goats? I'd like to take something nice for my girls when I go visit every week. The best thing would be something a little fatty maybe because Bibi is putting a lot into her production and we're having to work to keep her condition up. I wouldn't mind taking different treats for my big girl and her kids. Anyway... What do you all give and recommend? Thanks!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's a good thread on the topic -- viewtopic.php?f=12&t=14203&hilit=treat&start=0

HTH!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

shadycreekgoats...that is a great link.... that has everything there... to answer .....what kind of treats to give ... great job.. :thumb: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Great thread. Thanks! I think I'll try some apple and some chips next week. Hopefully they'll like one or the other. Thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The goats will love them.... once they get a taste...they will be wanting more...LOL :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

